# RedSnapper's Contact Info



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

Anyone knows his email or phone number? I PM'd him, but no response yet...maybe he doesnt check as often anymore _(or maybe he is ignoring me  - just jk)_


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

his last name just escaped me.give me a bit it will come back!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

ok pm'd you


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

I have his old phone number (604) one. I am sure its different now that he moved to the island.

---

anyways, the reason I wanted to contact him was for the african cichlid pellets he used to have for sale. The 5lb for $40 one.

Him and his parter (at Surrey?) had them, but I've never seen or dealt with the Surrey person. If anyone has info on how to get more of those pellets, let me know as I am almost out...


----------



## Smiladon (Apr 23, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> ok pm'd you


got your PM. thank you very much


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Ya awsome food . I just got some from Tom today. If you need Pauls number still let me know. I will ask Tom if he has enough to part with some more. I know it was a pain for them to get it last time from the states.


----------

